# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request]

## Viter

Could anyone make me a nice sign with the text:
Viters Compiles
(Made in photoshop)
And use this render please  :Big Grin: 
 

+rep to the one who makes the sign :Big Grin:

----------


## Gila

Ill try  :Wink: !
I guess u mean some sort of banner to put above your forum posts ?

----------


## Massimiliano

> Could anyone make me a nice sign with the text:
> Viters Compiles
> (Made in photoshop)
> And use this render please 
> 
> +rep to the one who makes the sign


*
Ill do it, give me some time, im boosting nubs in kara for cash*

----------


## Gila

Just a quick one, before i go out  :Wink: !

----------


## Viter

> Just a quick one, before i go out !


Gila thats just how i wanted it :Big Grin: 
+Rep for you!
EDIT: For some reason i cant rep you. You cannot give reputation to this post.

----------


## Massimiliano

*I dont think you can rep in gfx section anymore.*

----------


## Viter

> *I dont think you can rep in gfx section anymore.*


that sucks

----------


## Praesto

Viter Thats Why I Couldnt Rep U!!

----------


## BloodOmenx3

It took 15 mins



Im not overally impressed by it to be honest.... I know i can make better, but i have to go quite soon, so i thought id do something quick.

----------


## Viter

> Viter Thats Why I Couldnt Rep U!!


Then you can go into my ascent compiles and rep me there and write thanks for the avatar :Big Grin: 
i cant give Gila rep becaus hes only active in the graphic section

----------


## Gila

Mm..
Kinda sucks they removed the +rep from here  :Frown: !

----------


## Viter

> It took 15 mins
> 
> 
> 
> Im not overally impressed by it to be honest.... I know i can make better, but i have to go quite soon, so i thought id do something quick.


its good but i think the one Gila made me is better :Wink:

----------


## Viter

Gila write something in my ascent compiles and ill rep you there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Massimiliano

> Gila write something in my ascent compiles and ill rep you there


*look guys, the reason u cant rep in gfx section is becasue people who spend enough time there could make it from Lazy Leecher to elite just by doing gfx and then "leech" off wow guides etc.

It's perfectly fair. I see 10 new LL'ers here who become normal members cause of GFX (i did the same back then)*

----------

